# Time line to tube a Yote?



## Javelina (Feb 23, 2010)

Can anyone tell me how long after the shot that you have to get the pelt off the yote? Do I need to rush or can I wait a bit, I know tempature will make a diference also.


----------



## yotefixer (Feb 28, 2010)

the fresher the easier
i have waited as long a a few days(cold temps) or froze them 
there used to be a video on u=tube i think called five minute coyote skinning 
dont forget to debone and split the tail!
then rinse the blood and burrs out
i soak them in a five gal bucket with 3lbs of salt ,3 gal water 12-16 oz of battery acid (i use the salt for water softining)
be sure to always add acid to water never water to acid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
make sure the skin is completely submerged ie; another five gal bucket on top 
stir with wooden stake,pole ,old shovel handle ect every night for a few minutes
I soak them a week , then remove ,rinse out good maybe 2 times, then shampoo them and put them on the strecher


----------



## Javelina (Feb 23, 2010)

ok I'll have to try that thanks.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Yote fixer------soak em in bakeing soda--for 20 min- rinse in cold water--than use tanning oil rubbed into flesh side and work the hide -pull it . Work it on a beam-etc---the more you work it the softer it will get--- you'll have a good wallhanger


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Yote fixer forgot to say to do the soda ang oiling after you have done your soak method


----------

